# Master Bedroom paint suggestions



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

im not sure what color to paint the master bedroom. Its a fairly small room, 9'x13' with a vaulted ceiling. drywall is going up in a few days and it wont be long before we need paint. it has two large windows so lots of natural light, and im putting in a dark wood floor. the ceiling is white, the electric receptacles and switches are white. i dont like bright plain white walls, except in a kitchen, and i want the room to be soft, warm, and inviting and relaxing. Anybody got any suggestions?

A few more details - i will have a white headboard made out of two white 6-panel bifold doors screwed to the wall horizontally. The closet will be open shelves with two low bars for hanging clothes.


----------



## Ashton Colass (Jan 31, 2013)

You can paint your room with earth colors such as tan and brown. These colors are warm, soft, relaxing and inviting. Good choice for your master's bedroom!


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i had hoped for a different color than whats in the rest of the house though. I am putting those colors in the kitchen and living room, the bathroom will be blue, the hallway will be plain white and the little bedroom wont be painted until its inhabited.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I love the shades in the taupe and gray family. My bedroom is a dark taupe colour and is very warm and inviting, IMO

Take a look at my blog. I have a picture of my bedroom there, where I did some decorating. You can see the colour. I also have dark wood floors and a white ceiling.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

wow, yummy mummy. I love your bedroom! Looks like something you would see in a grand mansion somewhere. I love the paint color, thank you so much! I have an obsession with doors turned headboards, i think they are so pretty and ive got two white bifold doors that i cant use, so im turning them into a headboard for my otherwise un-framed bed.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!

I have seen the doors turned into headboards and they look really nice.

Post some pics when you are done. Would love to see.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I like earth tones.

http://www.houzz.com/earth-tone-colors

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...NsLUfXAFefqyQGM_4DQAQ&ved=0CDUQ9QEwAA&dur=770


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i do too but i dont want it throughout the entire house, that would get boring after a while.


----------



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

I would do a warm gray with either more blue tones or brown tones. It will warm up the space and make it more cozy. Typically a paint swatch has five levels of color. I would pick toward the middle lighter two. Hope this helps.


----------



## jenld00 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have to agree with the gray and blue tones. Charcoal gray is a beautiful color to use and with dark wood furniture and soft blue tones its destined to be a relaxing oasis. Also, a way to brighten the room and help it look larger would be to have mirrors above the nightstands on either side of your bed with tall slim lamps in front of them. Mirrors create a larger effect in the room and with the light reflecting from the lamps, a lot more light is introduced as well! Hope everything goes well!


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Mepooooo (Sep 7, 2012)

I painted my bedroom with pastel dark green colour and i like final result.


----------



## Izaura (Feb 11, 2013)

...how about a medium, not very saturated (i.e., not too far from beige or gray) shade of green? Could be slightly blue toned (sage) or yellow toned (cactus).

Without knowing your personal tastes, that would be my biased* suggestion - you seem to like earth tones but to have already overloaded on neutrals elsewhere in the house.

* With the exception of my current bedroom, I have always gone for those green tones. Wish I had pictures, but I am terrible at documenting my existence it seems.


----------



## JoesSweetheart (Feb 25, 2012)

I always thought a soft peach color is a warm and inviting color for a bedroom.

I'm actually going through the same thing, but my hubs thinks peach is a bit too girly, so I was thinking on going the direction of a plum purple. There's a color by Behr called 'Smokey Mauve' and it really struck my fancy. My huband said 'I'm not sure if it's purple, brown or gray.'

Another option, if you like a cooler tone, would be a steely gray blue. That would look really good with your dark floors and white accents.

Good luck!


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

How about faint sky blue color? It will be perfect for your master bedroom, relaxing and warm also


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks for all of the responses. we went with a nice light grey. the color is 'gray marble'. that color will look nice with bright white trim and dark wood floor and dark wood furniture with brightly colored bedding. thanks for the help.


----------



## fixerupper10 (Mar 19, 2013)

neutral colors for a bedroom are always a good choice. pick something earthy - there are so many shades of beige once you start looking.


----------



## TrailerParadise (Jan 3, 2013)

i already bought grey. i dont want beige throughout the house, there is a thing as too much beige.


----------

